# Any ladies that shoot 3D with their signifigant others?



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine helped me when I first started shooting. But now I'm telling him what to do. Lol.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

My thing is the way it is mentioned... It gets kind of mean...


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll be the first to admit, I take criticism better from other male archers than I do from hubby. And that frustrates him to no end...however, I have to remember to be thick skinned when he helps...I remind myself that he is trying to help me be a better archer.

When I was a newbie to bows and 3d, I would let his advice & my reaction to it- ruin a 3d, now I've learned to hear him out, try it, then decide what works best for me. 

Judging yardage is NOT my strength. An option for me was to get a faster bow. I shoot with mostly one pin, but do have two pins for those shoots that really like to stretch them out. (A faster bow can mean that you only miss faster...so my advice is not to go buy a faster bow to solve yardage.)

My advice is to keep practicing and enjoy yourselves while shooting! You're in the same boat as ever other archer....learn as you go!

Happy shooting! :archer:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

smurphysgirl said:


> I'll be the first to admit, I take criticism better from other male archers than I do from hubby. And that frustrates him to no end...however, I have to remember to be thick skinned when he helps...I remind myself that he is trying to help me be a better archer.
> 
> When I was a newbie to bows and 3d, I would let his advice & my reaction to it- ruin a 3d, now I've learned to hear him out, try it, then decide what works best for me.
> 
> ...




Glad that I am not the only one that experiences this. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Girl you know I had a rough day yesterday...by that standing bear I was ready to rip his eyes out!!! If I heard once I bet he said ten times yesterday that I just can't judge yardage and need to switch into the k40 class.....needless to say I was not a happy camper yesterday at all. I didn't even go shoot today, I have spent the day sulking..

At least my left and right was good...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I use to have the problem of him sayin "what did u do" if I made a bad shot. sayin you should do this or have shot it for that.. Now he doesnt do it. If I ask him what he thinks on a yrdage I have in my head on a target he says "shoot it for what u think it is..dont let me mess u up".. What broke him of over helpin me was the fact that I got tired of it 1 to many times and finaly told him to "shut the f... up" He has since backed off and I shoot better for it now.. He is willing to help if it is in a situation that I do need it..


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Im not a lady but I shoot with my Lady in 3d shoots and hunt with her. When we shoot 3d I can't tell her anything she gets mad and thinks I'm belittling her in front of people (which I'm not). So I learned the place for me to help her is in our back yard. If she asks me something while we are shooting I always wisper it to her. if she shoots good or bad im still proud of her. Out of 30 guys shes in the middle usually the 15th or 16th best avg.


----------



## mike 1980 (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife asks me to help her, and if she didn't I would offer my opinion any way. I shoot a lot more consistent than her, I don't know why anyone would turn down help. Doesn't everyone strive to get better. If I shoot with someone better than me I would accept all the help they were willing to give.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have discovered that many ladies do not like unsolicited archery advice from their significant other but will willingly accept it from other archers. Luckily my hubby has never said too much or tried to coach me. Part of that is due to both of us starting to shoot compounds at about the same time. He was a big traditional shooter until I got a compound, then he started shooting one too. So there wasn't a lot there for him to tell me that wasn't from a traditional archery mindset. Most of what I have learned is from reading, trial and error, talking to others and watching others shoot. The only thing that really drives me crazy when I shoot with him is if I make a bad shot and look at him and he looks at me like "What happened? You're not supposed to do that." And when I'm shooting really good and he asks me if I've shot an 8 yet then I do. Then the fight is on!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

anathema2208 said:


> Do ya'll have issues with them trying to help you (ie. yardage judgement or form), but it comes out wrong? If so, how do you handle it?


I don't have the problem personally.

But I've seen it with others, and especially youth. Depending on the personality of your parents or significant others they have this great ability to really mess up your mental game, even if unintentionally.

Many times they bring up too many things to "change," "correct," or are talking to the person during the shot offering advice. Talk about an overload!!!

If I had a significant other that couldn't keep his mouth shut while I was shooting and was providing advice unsolicited I would be telling him to take himself elsewhere and/or find a different group to go around with.

If I am having trouble ... I ASK for help or ask a person I respect their opinion. For myself, videos and pictures of my own shooting are the BEST feedback I get ... especially if I don't know the pictures/videos are being taken.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine can't teach me anything. Even when he was better than me- it just didn't work. From what I've seen, this is not uncommon. Men try to help too much- either they criticize too much or they overload with way too much information. It's often just easier to learn from someone else.

We do shoot a lot together, and have a great time. We have just learned to not offer advise or criticism.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Evan and I both help each other. We've both been coached and have gotten certified as coaches. Sometimes he gets aggravated at me for not telling him what he does wrong, lol, but we help each other. He has been a great coach to me and has learned how to get beyond my irritation with him. He has also learned how to know when I have a real problem and when it's just my head up my butt, lol. He figured how to help me get it out.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice and input. I'm glad I'm not the only person having the issue, and others have been where I am currently.

Don't get me wrong I love shooting with my boyfriend, but sometimes he is to worried about me being perfect that he gets frustrated with me and it ends up making me nervous.

I can take advice, but there (in my opinion) is a time, place and way for it to be delivered.

He really is amazing with a bow in his hand, but I think sometimes he forgets he has been shooting for about 10 years longer than me...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i shoot 3d with my partner his son, 11 and my son 10. we are all unsighted finger shooters, all guessing our distances ourselves now, and getting better at it as we go from this. i enjoy the reward of a great scoring shot when i've guessed right without needing any reassurance. if i'm uncertain or indecisive about the distance to the target i"ll just shoot it at what i think is most likely distance. if i'm low, my guess was obviously too short and i take responsibility for under estimating, and i' ll count the steps when walking to the target to find what the actual distance was. we go easy on the kids, keep it fun, do what we can to prevent frustration


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I've learned to shup up and let them shoot thier shot.

And do NOT attempt to coach anybody you have an emotional attachmtnet with.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am learning I am learning


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DocMort said:


> I am learning I am learning


Dude you got called out...maybe next time we can hook up and all you guys can shoot together and me and your woman can shoot together..


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> I am learning I am learning


I know you are hun! And I love you for trying!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Dude you got called out...maybe next time we can hook up and all you guys can shoot together and me and your woman can shoot together..


YES!!!! Sounds good to me! I plan on going back to Lakeside! I REALLY liked that shoot!!! And the guys were very nice out there! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> all you guys can shoot together and me and your woman can shoot together.


That is the best solution.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

I love reading all the posts on this! :wink:

When I started shooting w/ my husband, he had been shooting for a little over a year, but is a super perfectionist. He has been so patient, and amazing w/ me & teaching me how to shoot & to let me know what I am doing wrong. 
We have now been shooting together for about 6 or 7 years, and all he will say when I have a bad shot, or I feel like the arrow didn't go where I wanted to go to is "What did you do?" and I will break it down & we try and figure it out what I felt like I did wrong. Like did I grip my bow or how was my stance....stuff like that. Then there are times it just doesn’t even matter – I can’t pin point what didn’t feel right….I just took a bad shot. 

As far as the calling of yardage! YIKES!!  I really leaned on him in the beginning on that. He eventually told me that I had to just guess....that is the only way. He walked out in front of me 10 yards, and said to visualize that & count up as many 10 yard increments as I thought the distance was. We would have contests, he would shoot, and then I would shoot, and then he would ask me what yardage I called and shot it for. That really helped. 

There has been times - more recently, that I have told him to quite bothering me while we were shooting because he was making me over analyze my shots & what I was doing. And to leave me alone so I could shoot & go through my process in my brain, w/out his two cents bothering me. He didn't seem to pleased w/ me about it. He said that he was trying to help. :tongue: Which I know he was, but it wasn't!! :wink: But after he quit bothering me & telling me the yardages, I did fantastic!! :wink:

I think you just have to be patient, especially at first, and then just let some of the stuff that they say absorb or roll right off, if you don't think it will help!! Good luck, and good shooting!! 

Just think is all they are out there to do is help you become a better shooter!! 

But I have to admit, I do take advice better from other men then I do my husband!!

Shoot Straight! :archery:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes Anathema GUESSES her own yardage also.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Dude you got called out...maybe next time we can hook up and all you guys can shoot together and me and your woman can shoot together..


Yeah hopefully we can, being the fact that she beat all the other guys but me in our group.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Yeah hopefully we can, being the fact that she beat all the other guys but me in our group.


Stop braggin' about me!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DocMort said:


> Yeah hopefully we can, being the fact that she beat all the other guys but me in our group.


Yeah I heard about that!!! I am always the one in last place in our group...


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Yeah I heard about that!!! I am always the one in last place in our group...


I was the same way, then I started changing up my sight, release, and even added a horribly long stabilizer that I said I would never shoot. I am not even trying to beat the boys! I just want to increase my score every shoot and see personal improvement.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

If you would quit shooting the long stake you would be ok.... lol. Brittany hated me for awhile because I was doing things like different sights and and long stabilizer but now she loves it.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> If you would quit shooting the long stake you would be ok.... lol. Brittany hated me for awhile because I was doing things like different sights and and long stabilizer but now she loves it.


Correction, I would get used to something and you would change it up... So then I had to learn all over again... Wasn't very happy about that... But I am happy with how things are set up now... That is if you let it stay like that... LOL


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

mike 1980 said:


> My wife asks me to help her, and if she didn't I would offer my opinion any way. *I shoot a lot more consistent than her, I don't know why anyone would turn down help*. Doesn't everyone strive to get better. If I shoot with someone better than me I would accept all the help they were willing to give.


Sometimes that is the attitud that turns us away from help.. Glad when someone is a consistent shooter, but the best way for us to become consistent is to do it ourselves...with out badgering and constant pressure from others.. I learned all my shootin the sametime he did, but he came by it more natural then I did and I had a bad shoulder too so slower start.. The shop set me up with my 1st bow with to short of a DL. So I learned bad habits right off. so when I got a proper fit bow I had to retrain myself.. Then I finaly learned how to judge yrdage better and now (he still out shoots me) but I hold my own against the ladies local.. Best advice, even for hardheaded husbands (not wantin to step on toes here but) Give advice as needed, and as asked for.. dont "push it down the ladies throats" it will only make her shoot worse on next target.. If u beat yourself up on this target, it will mess up the next shot.. and the nit pickin from behind us adds to that.. essp. if she is a beginner shooter.. Ok I am done now I THINK.. lol


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Sometimes that is the attitud that turns us away from help.. Glad when someone is a consistent shooter, but the best way for us to become consistent is to do it ourselves...with out badgering and constant pressure from others.. I learned all my shootin the sametime he did, but he came by it more natural then I did and I had a bad shoulder too so slower start.. The shop set me up with my 1st bow with to short of a DL. So I learned bad habits right off. so when I got a proper fit bow I had to retrain myself.. Then I finaly learned how to judge yrdage better and now (he still out shoots me) but I hold my own against the ladies local.. Best advice, even for hardheaded husbands (not wantin to step on toes here but) Give advice as needed, and as asked for.. dont "push it down the ladies throats" it will only make her shoot worse on next target.. If u beat yourself up on this target, it will mess up the next shot.. and the nit pickin from behind us adds to that.. essp. if she is a beginner shooter.. Ok I am done now I THINK.. lol


You hit the nail on the head! Thank you!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

anathema2208 said:


> You hit the nail on the head! Thank you!!!!


:wink::thumbs_up:cheers: well I speak from experiance. We have been shootin together for 13 yrs and it wasnt til about 5 yrs ago I finaly spoke my mind to him about the excessive badgering.. and my shooting has made a 100% turn around for the good. I had a bad day on the range yest. but he wasnt there to help me figure it out when I needed the help (he had to work, his 1st Sunday to have to work in yrs and he want happy..) so I got my bow out today and shot 3 arrows and it was still hittin right.. consistent.. so I brought him his allen wrenches and he adjusted my sight and now it is on.. but he never said "oh its just u" I know my bow and myself well enough to know when its NOT ME lol..


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

That's the one think I love about weekends... It is almost for sure that DocMort and I will be able to go shoot! Unless he has duty on the weekends, which are never fun!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

anathema2208 said:


> That's the one think I love about weekends... It is almost for sure that DocMort and I will be able to go shoot! Unless he has duty on the weekends, which are never fun!


Thats kool. deadeyeD was always off on Sundays until Walmart went computerized on sched. in last few weeks.. now he has to request days to shoot. And he is only 1 I realy trust workin on my bow..:wink:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Thats kool. deadeyeD was always off on Sundays until Walmart went computerized on sched. in last few weeks.. now he has to request days to shoot. And he is only 1 I realy trust workin on my bow..:wink:


I am the same way with my bow! DocMort and one of my fave archery shop pro's are the only 2 people I let work on mine!!!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been very lucky to have a boyfriend who doesn't harp on me. In fact - I look to him for advice and trust him with what he tells me. Anytime I hear or read something I ask him about it. I know he wants me to enjoy archery as much as he does, so I know he's not going to do anything to push me away from it.

And I'm so thankful - because I'm loving this 3D thing!


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

I pulled up AT and started reading this post and was totally blown away. Me and my husband and another couple shoot 3D together and it is alot of fun but us girls have the same problems that it is looking like others have. Let me tell you when I am happy to say I am glad to see others have the same problem hahaha. 

Me and my hubby are very thankful that we have this other couple to shoot with and have found that its better if my hubby works with the other wife and the other hubby works woth me. The "attitude" is much differend my hubby keeps his cool much better with our friend and vise versa . Now I do still look to my hubby for help but if there is something that I am just not doing so great on he is not the one to help me out. It makes the sport unfun for both of us.

Great thread!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

pink_mohntr said:


> I pulled up AT and started reading this post and was totally blown away. Me and my husband and another couple shoot 3D together and it is alot of fun but us girls have the same problems that it is looking like others have. Let me tell you when I am happy to say I am glad to see others have the same problem hahaha.
> 
> Me and my hubby are very thankful that we have this other couple to shoot with and have found that its better if my hubby works with the other wife and the other hubby works woth me. The "attitude" is much differend my hubby keeps his cool much better with our friend and vise versa . Now I do still look to my hubby for help but if there is something that I am just not doing so great on he is not the one to help me out. It makes the sport unfun for both of us.
> 
> Great thread!!


This is one of the many reasons why I love AT! I can discuss things that bother me, and ya'll can relate and offer great advice!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a really good thread! I haven't had that problem with my hubby when we are shooting yet, but I know it's coming! We are that way with just about everything else! At least we have been together long enough so we can tell when each other has had enough! He has a short temper, but has been very patient with helping me out with archery. 
I too am glad others have the same problems! Not that I want anyone else to be fighting with their SO's.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

pink_mohntr said:


> I pulled up AT and started reading this post and was totally blown away. Me and my husband and another couple shoot 3D together and it is alot of fun but us girls have the same problems that it is looking like others have. Let me tell you when I am happy to say I am glad to see others have the same problem hahaha.
> 
> Me and my hubby are very thankful that we have this other couple to shoot with and have found that its better if my hubby works with the other wife and the other hubby works woth me. The "attitude" is much differend my hubby keeps his cool much better with our friend and vise versa . Now I do still look to my hubby for help but if there is something that I am just not doing so great on he is not the one to help me out. It makes the sport unfun for both of us.
> 
> Great thread!!


Well when u come down to shoot with us u can give me advice and I give u advice.. on yellin at the hubbies.. lol J/K.. Will be fun. I love meetin and shootin with new couples and ladies.. not so many local ladies..but it is gettin more popular now.. 




anathema2208 said:


> This is one of the many reasons why I love AT! I can discuss things that bother me, and ya'll can relate and offer great advice!!!


AT is awsome, the ladies are awsome.. like a family.. and it is suprising how when u think u are alone with an archery/hunting related issue that u post it on here and wow there are others like u with the same problem and if they havnt figured out solution...we can usualy work together to find one...


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Or we can come up with a mass plan to hide evidence... :devil: :jksign:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

anathema2208 said:


> Or we can come up with a mass plan to hide evidence... :devil: :jksign:


I have the shovel and can get some lime..........


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

:darkbeer: :elf_moon: Whoa


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> I have the shovel and can get some lime..........


AHAHAHA!!!! I have some very hilly land in Tennessee and some gags!!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> :darkbeer: :elf_moon: Whoa


Love you Joshua!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

anathema2208 said:


> AHAHAHA!!!! I have some very hilly land in Tennessee and some gags!!!


Who's your daddy now............:zip:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> who's your daddy now............:zip:


ahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! :d


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> anathema2208 said:
> 
> 
> > I have some very hilly land in Tennessee and some gags!!!
> ...


Easy there ladies, some fella's pay extra for that sorta thing 

:moon::whip2: know what I mean? :wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright children,


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> Easy there ladies, some fella's pay extra for that sorta thing
> 
> :moon::whip2: know what I mean? :wink:


*fell out of chair*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA :angel: :wave3: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Bring it ladies, End of april Lakeside and R 100 in wetumpka its on.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Alright children,


Listen here young one... You can't call someone older than you a child...


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Bring it ladies, End of april Lakeside and R 100 in wetumpka its on.


Do you want a repeat of Saturday morning?  :wink:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

anathema2208 said:


> Listen here young one... You can't call someone older than you a child...





anathema2208 said:


> Do you want a repeat of Saturday morning?  :wink:


You two want to get a room?!? :wink:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

SpOtFyRe said:


> You two want to get a room?!? :wink:


AHAHAHAHA!!!! Totally not about that, but since he is coming to pick me up from work then I don't wanna step on his toes too badly... hehehe :wink:

And by repeat I mean I whooped up on him at the first 3D shoot of the day!!!  That has NEVER happened!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well no room here, but she did whoop up on me I will admit it.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

anathema2208 said:


> Correction, I would get used to something and you would change it up... So then I had to learn all over again... Wasn't very happy about that... But I am happy with how things are set up now... That is if you let it stay like that... LOL


I had that problem! It's what men do-- they FIX things. Mine really, really REALLY wanted me to do well; so any time I wasn't shooting my best, he tried to adjsut the bow and fix whatever was wrong. Finally, I had to get tough with him and tell him the bow was fine. I just never had enough time to get consistent with it- it was always changing. I forbid him from ever touching/adjusting/fixing my bow again. And that has stood to this day. His intentions were really the best. But sometimes they don't understand that they need to back off and let us figure it out on our own. And I did get better after he quit messing with things, he was suprisingly gracious when I finally outshoot him. 



DocMort said:


> Bring it ladies, End of april Lakeside and R 100 in wetumpka its on.


OH! Some friends and I are thinking about driving down for that. We get the one in Duluth and Iowa, but are looking to explore a little more this summer.


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

anathema2208 said:


> This is one of the many reasons why I love AT! I can discuss things that bother me, and ya'll can relate and offer great advice!!!


I know isnt it great! It is so hard for me to discuss these things with most of my friends cause they dont get it, they dont shoot or hunt. Its really nice to have AT to express my "upsets" regarding shooting and other females get it.:tongue:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> I had that problem! It's what men do-- they FIX things. Mine really, really REALLY wanted me to do well; so any time I wasn't shooting my best, he tried to adjsut the bow and fix whatever was wrong. Finally, I had to get tough with him and tell him the bow was fine. I just never had enough time to get consistent with it- it was always changing. I forbid him from ever touching/adjusting/fixing my bow again. And that has stood to this day. His intentions were really the best. But sometimes they don't understand that they need to back off and let us figure it out on our own. And I did get better after he quit messing with things, he was suprisingly gracious when I finally outshoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> OH! Some friends and I are thinking about driving down for that. We get the one in Duluth and Iowa, but are looking to explore a little more this summer.


I have never been to it but alot of our friends have been and they stated it was worth missing a Pro/am for.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> I had that problem! It's what men do-- they FIX things. Mine really, really REALLY wanted me to do well; so any time I wasn't shooting my best, he tried to adjsut the bow and fix whatever was wrong. Finally, I had to get tough with him and tell him the bow was fine. I just never had enough time to get consistent with it- it was always changing. I forbid him from ever touching/adjusting/fixing my bow again. And that has stood to this day. His intentions were really the best. But sometimes they don't understand that they need to back off and let us figure it out on our own. And I did get better after he quit messing with things, he was suprisingly gracious when I finally outshoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> OH! Some friends and I are thinking about driving down for that. We get the one in Duluth and Iowa, but are looking to explore a little more this summer.




Yea, DocMort and I are going to Wetumpka for the R100 for our anniversary! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

kimmiedawn said:


> Well when u come down to shoot with us u can give me advice and I give u advice.. on yellin at the hubbies.. lol J/K.. Will be fun. I love meetin and shootin with new couples and ladies.. not so many local ladies..but it is gettin more popular now..
> 
> 
> That sounds like a plan to me hahaha! As soon as the weather shows a promising day so sunshine we will so be there, I cant wait!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

DocMort said:


> I have never been to it but alot of our friends have been and they stated it was worth missing a Pro/am for.


It absolutely is! They use targets that you won't see anywhere else, like a giant bat, a bear sitting on a toilet and a demon/blob. I will give you some tips though-- shhhh, don't share these in the main forums.

1. Get on the course early. The lines get long and it bogs down around mid-day. Get out right at 7:00 and you won't spend as much time waiting. 

2. Bring some "water arrows". Take a couple of older arrows that you wont mind losing/destroying on the apple buck and one or two other shots.

3. Stay for the give-aways at the end. They are worth it.

4. Bring boots. I don't know how bad the mud gets down there-- but if the ground is wet and some 200 people have already tromped through-- it gets a little squishy.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> It absolutely is! They use targets that you won't see anywhere else, like a giant bat, a bear sitting on a toilet and a demon/blob. I will give you some tips though-- shhhh, don't share these in the main forums.
> 
> 1. Get on the course early. The lines get long and it bogs down around mid-day. Get out right at 7:00 and you won't spend as much time waiting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I want to fully enjoy this shoot! I have been looking forward to it since I heard about it last December!!!! I am sooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

*Here's my 2 cents worth...*

When we go to a shoot close to home, we like to get with several others and draw score cards for teams...that way my hubby and I don't have to shoot together all the time. This is good for those new to the sport too . Getting used to shooting with different people is great!! This way they can't tell us how to shoot!!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like that idea too! But I am horrible at judging yardage so he is there to help me when I ask... But sometimes it is too much...


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

anathema2208 said:


> I like that idea too! But I am horrible at judging yardage so he is there to help me when I ask... But sometimes it is too much...


We all judge yardage different. His way might not be good for you. I know they all mean well but I knew I couldn't take mine to the ladies range in the ASA with me...so I had to learn myself...which I'm still learning!!!! I have good days and bad days!!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

We are like everyone stated above, for the most part. I will take Dave's advice on some things but he learned pretty quick to not be too critical of my shooting. I haven't been shooting 3D for very long and we have also already found out that our friends help me more than he can. The main reason for this is that he is just not a natural born teacher. Some people are, he is not. We don't process things the same way. Since we have figured this out we have a lot of fun shooting together and my scores are getting better.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

FarmGirl7 said:


> We are like everyone stated above, for the most part. I will take Dave's advice on some things but he learned pretty quick to not be too critical of my shooting. I haven't been shooting 3D for very long and we have also already found out that our friends help me more than he can. The main reason for this is that he is just not a natural born teacher. Some people are, he is not. We don't process things the same way. Since we have figured this out we have a lot of fun shooting together and my scores are getting better.


Yea, we have a couple of friends that try to help me. So having the extra people around sometimes is def. a good thing...


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

anathema2208 said:


> Do ya'll have issues with them trying to help you (ie. yardage judgement or form), but it comes out wrong? If so, how do you handle it?


I shot my first 3D with my boyfriend and our kids this week. Loved it! He doesn't really say anything unless I ask.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

ksp2089 said:


> I shot my first 3D with my boyfriend and our kids this week. Loved it! He doesn't really say anything unless I ask.


Yea, I think that this weekend our (DocMort and I) main focus is going to be him not getting mad and me not losing my temper and actually talk like we don't want to rip eachothers throats out...


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

anathema2208 said:


> Yea, I think that this weekend our (DocMort and I) main focus is going to be him not getting mad and me not losing my temper and actually talk like we don't want to rip eachothers throats out...


Then whats teh point of shooting together????


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

Maybe ladies, the boys just care about you, care enough to want to spend time with you, not alot of spare time these days, care enough to know that the better you become at the game the more you will enjoy it, if you enjoy it a better chance you will stay in the game with them.
And yes, me and my wife have shot together now for 32 years and I've enjoyed every minute of it, she is the current Australian IBO 3D champion and she makes me very proud.
Maybe sometimes appreciate the fact that their trying to help you for the right reasons.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

anathema2208 said:


> Yea, I think that this weekend our (DocMort and I) main focus is going to be him not getting mad and me not losing my temper and actually talk like we don't want to rip eachothers throats out...


Lol, good goal!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

TMJ said:


> Maybe ladies, the boys just care about you, care enough to want to spend time with you, not alot of spare time these days, care enough to know that the better you become at the game the more you will enjoy it, if you enjoy it a better chance you will stay in the game with them.
> And yes, me and my wife have shot together now for 32 years and I've enjoyed every minute of it, she is the current Australian IBO 3D champion and she makes me very proud.
> Maybe sometimes appreciate the fact that their trying to help you for the right reasons.


No one doubted the motives, only the methods. The problem is that it drives women away from shooting when they push and fidget too much. In many cases it is simply not a good idea to learn from the ones you love.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> No one doubted the motives, only the methods. The problem is that it drives women away from shooting when they push and fidget too much. In many cases it is simply not a good idea to learn from the ones you love.


I agree with this mostly, because if it wasn't for my boyfriend I wouldn't have gotten into the sport. And starting out he was very careful with helping me and teaching me. Now its like he just gets irritated and that is what upsets me on the targets after that.... But you do have a good point!!!!!


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

*The Problem is*

Ladies
When my wife start She have one think in her head having fun but in mine was I want her to be the best. I think all husband or boyfriend want the samething having our Lady shoothing 12 all the time.
I'm a Coach level 2 in Archery but I know nothing.I got so frustrated to pull arrow from the tree that one day I got so p... off that I just wack her arrow her reply was you can shoot by yourself and you owe me an arrow and I'm going home. Been a smart personn I reply I have the car keys, Another time when I should keep my mouth shut.

Today we appreciate to shoot together she don't hit tree to often got her flowers and a range finder.

When she said what did I do wrong I miss the target I always tell her to try one more arrow before we look at anything else and you know everytime that she try another arrow she hit her target. When she have a hit I will tell her she did everything the proper way this is why the arrow his scoring.


So if I have advise for you maybe tell your hubby what you want to do just having fun and when you want to be expert let him know how he can help.

LAvr


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

DH only gives advice if I ask for it... which happens to be a lot LOL. When I do ask for help he's sooo helpful. Nowadays I pretty much do my own thing but I still have questions now and then. He's awesome


----------



## mcphearson (Feb 22, 2010)

My husband is always with my when I shoot and he is always, constantly giving me advice which is great! He is way more experienced than I am and it's a big help. Yeah, I can get annoyed sometimes but I'd never be able to do it without him, lol.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Without DocMort I would have never found my new love and passion... It is awesome that we share the time together... I love him to pieces... And I would never want to shoot with anyone else...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

anathema2208 said:


> Without DocMort I would have never found my new love and passion... It is awesome that we share the time together... I love him to pieces... And I would never want to shoot with anyone else...


Hide your wallet Doc, she's "fattening you up for the kill" !!!!


----------



## crissydawn (Apr 6, 2010)

My husband gets frusturated when I need help. But he usually has good advice


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm glad I ran into this thread. I just got my wife her first bow a couple weeks ago and am teaching her how to shoot. This is a timely thread for me for some "do's and don't's". She's a smart lady, so I just tried to give her the basic concepts on grip, torque, consistency, anchoring, and such. I try to only give her specific advice when she asks for it, or when I see her doing something I know she doesn't realize she's doing, like when her thumb tightens up right before the shot. Sort of like when I taught her about mountain biking. I gave her some pointers and let her try to learn on her own. I sometimes worry about error-ing on the side of too little advice / guidence. I was a self-taught mountain biker for the most part, and I was a self-taught archer for the most part. I've kinda got this idea that each person has to find their own way for it to work for them, just because that's how I did it. I just that ideology doesn't keep me from giving her needed advise in a timely manner.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine shoots asa open pro and shoots on USA team, so I take when he tells me to do something I take it in :]


----------



## vaughne (Apr 12, 2010)

i competed in my first shoot with my boyfirend whose been shooting 3d for years. we are both very competative and strong willed but we agreed at the start that he would provide advice or tips but it would be left at that. he was able to keep his word and answered my questions and let me figure out my own style. it went very well! he was very supportive and i only missed five-which was aggrivating but he keeps telling me that was very good. i didnt have a 40yard pin set and now i now what to expect and what i can improve. (minus the weather-we shot in wind and snow!) all in all it was a great experinence and its nice that we have something else we can share.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

Take a tip from an seasoned 3-D'r-I have a different approach.

I say, "oh really", "thanks for that bit of information, you know you are sooo right!" and "I'm glad you are my coach" 

then quickly add, "but I know I would shoot better if I had that new----------- (fill in the blank). It usually arrives 4-7 days later.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Heck No*

No way do I take direction from my husband, He does not have a teaching mentality. 
He won't tell me anything even if I ask. He sends me to Foster (our head tech and instructor)
I have plenty of coaches available to me,and my husband wants to keep the peace. So, he keeps his opinions on my shooting to himself.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

eli said:


> Take a tip from an seasoned 3-D'r-I have a different approach.
> 
> I say, "oh really", "thanks for that bit of information, you know you are sooo right!" and "I'm glad you are my coach"
> 
> then quickly add, "but I know I would shoot better if I had that new----------- (fill in the blank). It usually arrives 4-7 days later.


This is amazing advice!!!!!! I will have to try this!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

eli said:


> Take a tip from an seasoned 3-D'r-I have a different approach.
> 
> I say, "oh really", "thanks for that bit of information, you know you are sooo right!" and "I'm glad you are my coach"
> 
> then quickly add, "but I know I would shoot better if I had that new----------- (fill in the blank). It usually arrives 4-7 days later.



Now THAT is a supportive guy!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

we've been shooting 3d together since we started together as beginners 18 months ago. he's gone to recurve and i'm compound fingers unsighted which puts us off the same white peg at 30 yards maximum unmarked. until recently he shot higher scores than i. i came home 30 points ahead at the last comp so i dont get much guidance and advice any more


----------



## tarrah3983 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok so I just started shooting 3D's and had my first shoot last weekend (while I was sick lol) and hubby hadn't done a tournament in years so our first several targets were a disaster. I SUCK horribly at yardage and determining which pin to use. He tried helping me and I was off on several.. I wasn't mad at him tho b/c I couldn't have done better by myself. After a few targets we got it figured out. We went into it looking at it to have fun and if we did that then we accomplished what we set out to do. I did lose 1 arrow b/c he told me wrong on one target but I wasn't mad at him and that is unusual for me b/c I do not take critism easy... usually I huff up and get frustrated quickly. Guess it's just a learning process and I had to suck it up and realize I may lose a few more arrows before it's over. lol


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm such a horrible person... I shoot with my guy friend who also taught me bow... Most times I sneak out to shoot by myself because he annoys the crap out of me with his constant critiqueing... If a shot doesn't land perfect then he has something to say about it... I've started ignoring him now because if I don't then I start to get irritated and shoot badly and that makes him talk more and the loop begins... I feel bad that I do it... but he doesn't seem to notice that he's being ignored... I think he is happy that I stopped arguing with him.. I still have lots of questions for him and he loves to answer them... I just don't want unsolicited advice anymore...


----------

